# Shiseido Tsubaki shampoo range



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 21, 2008)

Has anyone tried this shampoo?It claims that it can make ur hair really really soft.Ive a friend who tried this shampoo and she just can't stop raving abt it!The only con is we have to order it online or ebay..

Basic Beauty - Cosmetics, Skincare, Bodycare &amp; Beauty Products in Malaysia - Shiseido Tsubaki


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 21, 2008)

I havent tried it, but maybe I'll look it up. It sounds cool! I've used other shiseido products and they are pretty nice...


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 21, 2008)

I am interested in purchasing it as well!


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Feb 21, 2008)

Moreover I heard that this shampoo is considered as a shelve products which is affordable by everyone


----------



## peachface (Feb 21, 2008)

I've heard really good things about Shiseido Tsubaki but unfortunately, I don't think they sell them here where I live. I'm travelling to Japan in about a month so I am actually planning to buy them there!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Feb 27, 2008)

No clue, why don't you try it out for yourself and tell us how it goes?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 28, 2008)

i have seen this at my local japanese $1 store. i should try it.


----------



## Leony (Feb 29, 2008)

I've tried the red bottle version last year and I liked it, it was okay.

They released the new version though, white bottle one but I haven't tried it, yet.

You can get the shampoo at any supermarket here, in Japan.


----------

